# Which AC items & clothes do you want to have in real life?



## The Sundae (Oct 26, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 27, 2015)

I WANT THE MOON!!!


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 27, 2015)

I want the rainbow screen and aurora screen irl, and the bunny hood. I can probably find the bunny hood irl but I want it to look exactly like the one in game.


----------



## xianli (Oct 27, 2015)

i really want the genie clothing set !! the trousers look super comfortable *o*
and i do like the minimalist ottoman + vanity.
also, the balloon set would be hilarious in real life [i'm imagining all of the squeaking and bursting haha]


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 28, 2015)

I need the moth orchid.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 28, 2015)

I want:

Worn-out jeans
Brown argyle skirt
Dry-denim skirt
Pink argyle shirt
Cyan argyle shirt
Skull shirt
Pep-squad tee
Green warm-up jacket
Gray parka


There's a lot of furniture sets I love in-game, but they don't match my real life tastes.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Oct 30, 2015)

The horned cap from Population Growing, duh.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

I?d love the princess bed, and all of the mermaid set furniture<3 Just lovely But this is only dreaming of course,
because real life furniture is kinda way different from those c;


----------



## Kristen (Oct 30, 2015)

I would love my bedroom in real life to be furnished with Gracie furniture. I would also love the Jingle furniture set (Christmas is my favourite holiday) but I would have to move out furniture and switch it with the Jingle stuff once a year.
If only moving furniture was as easy in real life as it is in ACNL.

The only ACNL piece of clothing, which is actually headgear, that I would want in real life is the hairbow wig. Just imagine walking around with your hair looking like a bow (or not really because it's not really your hair.. but you get what I mean).


----------



## laineybop (Oct 30, 2015)

stargate said:


> The only ACNL piece of clothing, which is actually headgear, that I would want in real life is the hairbow wig. Just imagine walking around with your hair looking like a bow (or not really because it's not really your hair.. but you get what I mean).




Me too!!! I've seen girls online who can do it with their hair, but mine's not long enough...   I'd love to have a hairbow wig...


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Can I just have like everything?

Probably the Princess and Sweets sets the most, and too many pieces of clothing to list. Also like 100 kimbap plates please, that I can actually eat.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

There was a 3,500 bell zebra shirt I saw that looked awesome that I'd would want in real life.


----------



## pepperini (Nov 3, 2015)

if i had my acnl closet + the princess/rococo/gorgeous/classic sets i would be set for life


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd also love to have a balloon drawer that looks cool.


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 9, 2015)

IGB become real life pennies 


I'd like to collect all K.K Slider albums in real life!!!! That'd be a cool collection

and villagers pic!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

All of the Gracie items!! XD


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 9, 2015)

Some of the shoes I guess


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 9, 2015)

Alpine set


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah I would as well he has good music.


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2015)

rococo or princess set, and I want my walls to be like the lunar horizon wall  also I wish I had clamshell music boxes, why is that not a thing


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 11, 2015)

I want that marine rug you get from the fishing tourney that looks cool,


----------



## Minerva (Nov 11, 2015)

The rococo set is beautiful, I would love to have it.


----------



## emolga (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd love to have the princess set in real life. Also, I'd like to be able to do my hair like the hair bow wig.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 12, 2015)

The pants they have are very cool


----------



## jim (Nov 19, 2015)

give me a cute bunny hood any day, i'd wear it nonstop honestly.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

The Natty Shirt.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

I've always liked the green emblem blazer and sweater dress, though the rainbow screen is so magical gah I can't choose just too many things to like xD


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 27, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I need the moth orchid.



(Disclaimer that I have not looked through the thread to see if someone has said this already, but...)

The moth orchid in-game looks a lot like a phalaenopsis orchid to me. They're not too hard to find but they can be somewhat of a pain to take care of, depending on where you live and what your climate is like, plus your housing situation. There was a company that sold these kinds of orchids and said you can just put ice cubs in the pot and that's all it takes to keep them healthy and growing, but upon buying one of those I learned it was a bit more complicated than that


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 15, 2016)

There are soooo many items in this game, its really hard to decide.
but since im a HUGE fan of the northern lights id most likely die to have one of these!


----------



## xkittyy (Jan 15, 2016)

All of the items that have to do with food


----------



## smileorange (Jan 16, 2016)

Definitely agree with all the food-themed items, particularly the sweets lamp and the sweets minitable. I've definitely seen stuff like that in real life, and sometimes it just doesn't look that good, but I love that it exists. 

I love so many of the items in the games, and would love to own all of the following sets, which would be amazing - egg (particularly the toy!), fish (everything's so funny and cute), and weeding (just gorgeous!). 

I'd also wear the swell and the blue diamond tees, as well as all the argyle Gracie clothes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2016)

I actually purchased a handmade sweater IRL of a sweater I made in game of a graveyard sweater. ^u^ Had it custom made for me and it's super cute and comfy.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 16, 2016)

From the items I would really like to have the complete gracie series. It's one of my favorite series and
I also like the look from the furniture. From the clothes I would say the cat dress, plum coat and/or the
red aloha tee.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 21, 2016)

I would love to have the......

Phonogragh
potbelly stove.
jukebox
cosmo fan
lily record player
The jingle set
The Snowman set
The Spooky set.
The dolly
The plum coat. ( I think that's what it's called)
The doll house.
The giant clamshell music box.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

also a perfect orange because why not ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 24, 2016)

All of the weeding day items and the overall dress.


----------



## Llust (Jan 24, 2016)

the hair bow wig


----------



## Greggy (Jan 24, 2016)

I like the retro sink, bunk bed, bonsais, and the ranch furniture look in-game but I'm quite sure that those stuff already exist in real life.

I like the bento box and zen tea set from HHD, and I think that the aurora screen would look so gorgeous. Not sure if the aurora screen already existed in real life, though.


----------



## treetops (Jan 25, 2016)

i want to have a cavalier hat. cavalier hats are awesome.

i also wouldn't mind having all of the weeding day furniture or any one of the bear/panda items. especially the papa bear/panda, because that would be perfect for my home, haha.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd love the Rococo set & the Spooky set!  It would be awesome to have those in an old Victorian house


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

the gorgeous set.. also that classic sofa, the rly bunky striped brown one. like all the phonograph items!

as for clothes like th egreen knitted hat, poncho, terry cloth do rag(or what the name is) also the gracie summer clothes except the pink tank and white lace shirt thing.. like literally anything hippie ahaha


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

i want the gorgeous furniture and the Midna's mask...


----------



## mintellect (Jan 26, 2016)

Princess furniture. What I would give to get a canopy bed like that.
Pink party dress, dollhouse dress, blue party dress, ballet outfit... Basically all the cute and fancy dresses in the game, and the small crown.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

For house items, I would want the Classic set in my house. Maybe Rococo, but that seems like it'd be waaaay expensive. 
As for clothes, I want the dazed dress, mint shirt, yodel dress, and the tacky sweater. Maybe the hairbow wig if I was going to a party or something, because I am definitely not good at styling my hair. It would take a miracle for me to be able to style my hair like that.


----------

